# Upgraded Tivo Roamio to 3TB, recordings getting deleted automatically



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

So nothing has been recording after the upgrade with OnePass. I checked History and found that the recordings are being deleted automatically because it says "space needed." I have nothing on the drive, it's new! Check the system info and says Free Disk Space is 474 HD or 3275 SD hours. So obviously the tivo sees the new HDD and it's available for recordings. Under My Shows in the main menu screen it shows 0%.

I CAN record manually though but I didn't check if it's being deleted automatically yet. I'm trying this now.

What's wrong with this? How do I fix this?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Someone recently upgraded a Premiere to 2TB and is having the same issue. Manual recordings work but not 1P recordings. Bizarre especially on the Roamio, where the TiVo software isn't on the drive.

TiVo Premiere - New Drive - Auto Deletes Recordings At 1% - HELP?

Scott


----------



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks Scott. I posted on that thread with a possible solution. I will update that thread of my findings.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

turbocomppro said:


> So nothing has been recording after the upgrade with OnePass. I checked History and found that the recordings are being deleted automatically because it says "space needed." I have nothing on the drive, it's new! Check the system info and says Free Disk Space is 474 HD or 3275 SD hours. So obviously the tivo sees the new HDD and it's available for recordings. Under My Shows in the main menu screen it shows 0%.
> 
> I CAN record manually though but I didn't check if it's being deleted automatically yet. I'm trying this now.
> 
> What's wrong with this? How do I fix this?


How was the Roamio upgraded. Did you just drop in the 3 TB drive and have the Roamio self format it or did you copy the original drive to the 3 TB drive with MFSTools.


----------



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes. Just dropped in and the Tivo did everything. The Tivo was new (jumped on the $299 lifetime deal a few months back). Had a problem with power on on the first box, had to get it exchanged so that took a few weeks. I didn't had time to play with it until recently and found this problem.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Having the same problem with a Bolt. Dropped in New drive and onepasses won’t record. History says deleted because space needed. Hmmmmm...?


----------



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

Read the thread on the 2nd post. I provided details on how I solved my problem. I don't know exactly what's wrong but I'm not gonna spend 3-5 hours to troubleshoot it.

In short: WD Blue drive didn't work, WD Green drive worked.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

turbocomppro said:


> Read the thread on the 2nd post. I provided details on how I solved my problem. I don't know exactly what's wrong but I'm not gonna spend 3-5 hours to troubleshoot it.
> 
> In short: WD Blue drive didn't work, WD Green drive worked.


I have the 3TB WD Green in my Roamio and had the issue where Shameless was deleted last night shortly after starting recording because space was needed. There are 497 hours of HD storage available and 0% storage used. Similar issue with 60 Minutes last night.

Did not have this issue with the OEM hard drive that came with the Roamio.


----------



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

skaggs said:


> I have the 3TB WD Green in my Roamio and had the issue where Shameless was deleted last night shortly after starting recording because space was needed. There are 497 hours of HD storage available and 0% storage used. Similar issue with 60 Minutes last night.
> 
> Did not have this issue with the OEM hard drive that came with the Roamio.


I'd suggest you take the drive out, put it in a PC and deleted whatever partition it's on it. Then reinstall the drive and let it do its thing. See if that helps.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

turbocomppro said:


> I'd suggest you take the drive out, put it in a PC and deleted whatever partition it's on it. Then reinstall the drive and let it do its thing. See if that helps.


Is this possible to do with a Windows 7 PC and partition manager?

In the past, I performed the "old" hard drive upgrade for my TiVo HD by following provided directions, but I do not consider myself an IT tech.


----------



## turbocomppro (Sep 10, 2017)

skaggs said:


> Is this possible to do with a Windows 7 PC and partition manager?
> 
> In the past, I performed the "old" hard drive upgrade for my TiVo HD by following provided directions, but I do not consider myself an IT tech.


The roamio will partition and format the drive. Simply use any mean to delete the partition currently on it and let the roamio do its thing. Doesn't have to be windows PC.


----------

